# WTB: All Star Heaver 2pc/1pc butt section



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

I only need the butt section. I was hoping that someone had one that they would be willing to sell. I can measure the ferrule and let you know what size I need. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

No one?


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

Still looking for this


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

You have a PM


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

PierRat4Life said:


> You have a PM


3. You cannot sell via private message. The process must be open and public.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

Dave,

I have a butt section from an All-Star 2pc-1pc 1509 heaver.

Ferrule diameter .785", at the top. Butt to center of seat = 25" ( my wife used this butt section )

It can easily be extended, if needed.

How much it is worth to you, plus shipping ?

If you are interested, let me know and we will exchange contact info privately, after we have reached a deal.

Roy


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

PierRat4Life said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have a butt section from an All-Star 2pc-1pc 1509 heaver.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy. Can I see a picture?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2019)

Pics of butt section.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

75 shipped?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

Sounds good to me, provided that shipping is not excessive.

What's your general location?


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

08002


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

SOLD . . . We have a deal. Going to PM.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

You have a PM


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

Paid address sent. This board is really messed up. I can't see any of the messages I sent you, nor what you sent.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

Just tried to reply again. This board is frustrating. Doesn't work with the mobile app and doesn't show correspondence with the PC. Check your email, Roy. I can't use this board.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

I moderate on Stripersonline and have to say this board has many bugs. It doesn't function as the designer planned.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 6, 2018)

dsurf said:


> 3. You cannot sell via private message. The process must be open and public.


Please look into these issues.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2019)

Sold and shipped.


----------

